# aliases fuer immer

## KiLLaCaT

hi leute \!

hab mir mit alias meine abkuezungen gemacht. jetzt muss ich nurnoch wissen, wie ich gentoo so einrichte, dass er die aliases bei jeder sitzung wiederherstellt. mit einem shell-script macht er mir zwar die aliases, sie gehen aber net.

jax

----------

## TheDodger

mittels source <script-name> aufrufen.

und wenn du noch /etc/profile erweiterst, kannst du das ganze bei jedem einlogen machen:

```

if [ -e "/etc/aliases.sh" ]

then

  source /etc/aliases.sh

fi

```

----------

## KiLLaCaT

echt schlau die idee!

muesste sogar funktionieren.

nochmals danke!

jax

----------

## Tharkun

Was aber blöde ist, weil man so nicht einfach eine neue profile von gentoo überbügeln lassen kann, sondern immer wieder seinen teil einbaun muss.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe kann man auch keine aliase per /etc/env.d machen und selbst ein EDITOR= wird ausgehelbt dadurch, dass die profile.env _vor_ dem EDITOR=/usr/bin/nano kommt.

So bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als root seine eigene .profile zu geben und den usern in /etc/skel ein paar nützliche defaults mitzugeben.

------

Btw. wo wir bei EDITOR= sind, kann es sein, dass es _keinen_ vernünftigen Editor in /bin gibt ? (ed möchte ich nicht wirklich benutzen müssen wenn etwas schiefgegangen ist und ich keinen Zugriff auf /usr habe). Das ist für mich der Platz wo ein ordentlicher vi hingehören würde (nein kein vim, ein uraltes vi würde schon ausreichen).

----------

